# Bisogna fare gli italiani



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

Frase celeberrima come chi l’ha pronunciata, ma non sono certa che lo sia per tutti e sicuramente non lo è per i ventenni.
Ho già proposto una discussione su ciò che ci sorprende che gli altri o i più giovani non sanno, ma forse non ho chiarito il punto.
Noi italiani perché ci consideriamo tali?
1)Perché parliamo la stessa lingua?
Insomma.
Oltre a essere molto impoverita rispetto a qualche decina di anni fa, è ormai infarcita di termini anglofoni o che appaiono tali.
Non dico solo del linguaggio da milanese imbruttito che è una parodia, ma anche da quello che poi è stato assunto come modello da chi aspirava a imbruttirsi, che confondeva con arricchirsi.
2) La nostra cultura?
Davvero esiste una cultura comune? Cinquant’anni fa c’erano contadini che recitavano interi canti della Divina Commedia e cantavano il melodramma. Oggi anche la musica è frammentata in mille generi con differenze percepibili solo agli esperti e il linguaggio usato dai nuovi parolieri è infantile rispetto a un Guccini o Paolo Conte. Del resto ho appena verificato che ventenni non li hanno mai ascoltati e non sanno chi sia Francesco De Gregori, ma pure Vasco è conosciuto solo di nome.
So benissimo che i concerti di questi settantenni sono frequentati anche da giovani e non auspico che ce ne siano in numero maggiore.
Faccio un ragionamento diverso. Se non condividiamo né in un dialogo intergenerazionale, né tra i giovani nemmeno la musica leggera, cosa condividiamo?
I quotidiani cartacei e anche le riviste non esistono praticamente più. Un tempo in ogni famiglia entravano quotidiani e riviste, almeno alla domenica, che venivano letti da tutti e poi commentati. Oggi neppure si vede un tg insieme.
Le notizie, mi disse un sessantenne in attesa con me per una visita, compaiono già sullo smartphone. E tutte le notizie assumono lo stesso peso e suscitano un simile dibattito tra pro e contro, non solo il covid e i vaccini o il cambiamento climatico o la guerra, ma pure il peso di Vanessa Incontrada, come il premio Strega, ma anche la schwa e l’omofobia o l’aborto (negli USA eh) tutto con lo stesso di livello di tensione e impegno: un po’ di post in rete, due battute alla macchinetta del caffè e il giorno dopo via verso un nuovo argomento, che può essere una tragedia naturale o l’amante del collega.
3) la nostra Storia?
Beh sì siamo un Paese di Poeti, Santi e Navigatori (chi lo diceva? ) ma anche di calciatori, quando vinciamo un mondiale o un europeo.
Ma si arriva tranquillamente, senza suscitare non dico orrore, ma nemmeno stupore, neanche nei nonni senza sapere alcunché delle guerre mondiali, figuriamoci il Risorgimento, confuso con il Rinascimento, sempre per R cominciano. Ma non sanno neppure chi fosse Giulio Cesare e quando è cominciato l’Impero Romano...
E i poeti? “Il gobbetto” confuso con l’altro gobbetto sardo e con Gobetti come in Scialla?
Lasciamo perdere i navigatori. Conosciamo solo Google maps


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Frase celeberrima come chi l’ha pronunciata, ma non sono certa che lo sia per tutti e sicuramente non lo è per i ventenni.
> Ho già proposto una discussione su ciò che ci sorprende che gli altri o i più giovani non sanno, ma forse non ho chiarito il punto.
> Noi italiani perché ci consideriamo tali?
> 1)Perché parliamo la stessa lingua?
> ...


E' un ragionamento di preparazione per farci digerire lo ius soli?  
Siccome non abbiamo più una identità tanto vale regalarla?


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

Io scrivo e canto canzoni italiane.
Ne ho appena scritta una in inglese.
L'approccio è totalmente diverso, musicalmente parlando.
Ci unisce questa lingua, con questo suo suono particolare, che determina anche un diverso modo di cantare e scrivere testi
Che venga usata da Frah Quintale, da Ariete o da Guccini, è indifferente, perché funziona sempre uguale per tutti.
Con la lingua inglese scrivi TIME ed è già figo quando lo canti.

TAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIm

Ammazza, quante belle vocali. Figo.


Lo traduci in italiano

                       tEmpO.

E no, non puoi limitarti a scrivere tempo. Fa schifo.
Devi aggiungere qualcosa. L'inesorabile cammino del tempo, che ne so, una spataffiata qualsiasi.
E il tutto nello spazio di TAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIM
dove ci metti praticamente un monologo intero.
E' così' che da noi sono nati i cantautori che scrivevano testi enciclopedici che ancora mi chiedo come facessero a ricordare a memoria, con una musica basata su 4 accordi e senza alcun assolo di chitarra.
Da noi non poteva nascere Jimi Hendrix, perché lui suonava la chitarra con le vocali, come fosse una voce umana.
E il mix tra cantato e chitarra solista era perfetto.
Con l'italiano no. Lo stacco lo noti subito. E allora via con canzoni di 4 minuti tutte cantate, dall'inizio alla fine.
Perché l'italiano ama le parole.
Basta questo per accomunarci tutti. Questa maledetta meravigliosa lingua in cui le  consonanti valgono più delle vocali e per qualsiasi avvenimento ci si trova a tavola, mentre si mangia. Sempre.
Ah, già, mi direte, ma i dialetti?
Con quelli i testi venivano meglio.
Perché prima di essere italiani, siamo compaesani e campanilisti.
Nel cuore, perché nessuno lo ammetterebbe mai.
Anche quelli che paragonano Milano ad Amsterdam, che non c'entra un cazzo ma fa aperto al mondo che non ha capito un cazzo del mondo.
E perché non  Dubai, allora?
Perché fa cagare.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E' un ragionamento di preparazione per farci digerire lo ius soli?
> Siccome non abbiamo più una identità tanto vale regalarla?


Io non sono favorevole allo ius soli, di più.
Ma non c’entra nulla con questo ragionamento.
O forse sì 
Mi domando cosa pensiamo davvero che ci accomuni.
L’altr giorno ho visto casualmente una trasmissione in cui parlavano della Contessa Cristina Triulzi Belgioioso e hanno usato il frammento di una fiction che non ho visto in cui l’attrice che la impersonava diceva “...e finalmente saremo tutti italiani, noi che parliamo italiano”
Ho pensato che probabilmente pochi parlavano italiano nel 1861.
Ma anche adesso non sono proprio tutti.
Certamente i bambini nati qui che hanno frequentato scuola dell’infanzia e Primaria parlano tutti nello stesso modo, indipendentemente dalla provenienza dei genitori.
Ma a me non basta la lingua.
E se non abbiamo una cultura davvero comune, di cosa parliamo quando diciamo “noi italiani “?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io scrivo e canto canzoni italiane.
> Ne ho appena scritta una in inglese.
> L'approccio è totalmente diverso, musicalmente parlando.
> Ci unisce questa lingua, con questo suo suono particolare, che determina anche un diverso modo di cantare e scrivere testi
> ...


Indifferente no. 
Anche se va bene pure Mogol.


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Indifferente no.
> Anche se va bene pure Mogol.


Le regole per la scrittura sono sempre le stesse.
Molto complicato scrivere in italiano.
Per questo la nostra musica tende ad avere un suo stile particolare.


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono favorevole allo ius soli, di più.
> Ma non c’entra nulla con questo ragionamento.
> O forse sì
> Mi domando cosa pensiamo davvero che ci accomuni.
> ...


C'era proprio oggi un dibattito in tv sullo ius culture.
Che ho evitato di guardare accuratamente. Era stile pollaio...
Però mi ha colpito la domanda di uno dei protagonisti del dibattito ad un altro: In base a cosa definisci la tua italianità per negarla ad altri?
Ma davvero devo definirmi in qualche modo per essere italiano? Cioè devo trovare a tutti i costi gli estremi? Devo dimostrarlo?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> C'era proprio oggi un dibattito in tv sullo ius culture.
> Che ho evitato di guardare accuratamente. Era stile pollaio...
> Però mi ha colpito la domanda di uno dei protagonisti del dibattito ad un altro: In base a cosa definisci la tua italianità per negarla ad altri?
> Ma davvero devo definirmi in qualche modo per essere italiano? Cioè devo trovare a tutti i costi gli estremi? Devo dimostrarlo?


Evito i dibattiti anch’io. Per sbaglio ho sentito cose demenziali.
Ma cosa ci fa sentire italiani è una domanda lecita.
Ho cercato di esporla argomentando anche se in breve.
Esiste una cultura italiana che distingue quei bambini?


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

Per capire che esistono gli italiani bisogna chiederlo agli stranieri.
Gli italiani intellettuali o borghesi hanno il complesso di Calimero.
Pensano di essere nati nel paese sbagliato e vorrebbero cambiarlo.
Vorrebbero Milano come Amsterdam, ma con i monopattini al posto dei canali.
Roma come New York, col Colosseo al posto dei grattacieli.
Gli altri  si rendono conto di vivere in Italia solo quando ordinano un caffè all'estero e si meravigliano che esistano spiagge libere al di fuori di qui.
L'Italiano esiste nel momento in cui esce dai confini nazionali.
Anche se non porta più la maglietta Italians do it better.


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evito i dibattiti anch’io. Per sbaglio ho sentito cose demenziali.
> Ma cosa ci fa sentire italiani è una domanda lecita.
> Ho cercato di esporla argomentando anche se in breve.
> Esiste una cultura italiana che distingue quei bambini?


E' la cultura ( o dovrebbe esserlo ) il discriminante?
Credo che alcuni adolescenti di oggi assomiglino più ai loro colleghi americano che ai loro avi. Questo ci fa americani?


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evito i dibattiti anch’io. Per sbaglio ho sentito cose demenziali.
> *Ma cosa ci fa sentire italiani è una domanda lecita.*
> Ho cercato di esporla argomentando anche se in breve.
> Esiste una cultura italiana che distingue quei bambini?


Il fatto di sentirsi stranieri altrove.
E stranieri vuol dire tante cose.
Prova a mangiare in un ristorante ad Amsterdam o a Copenaghen o infastidirti per le persone che gironzolano nude in un parco pubblico a Berlino.
Prova a dare del Macedone a un abitante di Skopje con di fianco un greco.
Gli italiani sono tali solo quando esistono gli stranieri.
E viceversa.
Perché ci si riconosce come simili solo nelle affinità e nelle differenze.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Per capire che esistono gli italiani bisogna chiederlo agli stranieri.
> Gli italiani intellettuali o borghesi hanno il complesso di Calimero.
> Pensano di essere nati nel paese sbagliato e vorrebbero cambiarlo.
> Vorrebbero Milano come Amsterdam, ma con i monopattini al posto dei canali.
> ...


Però la maglietta è diventata famosa grazie a Madonna. 
Ecco il caffè e il cibo.
Poi? 
Ieri parlavo con una siciliana furibonda nei confronti della immagine di mafiosi che abbiamo noi italiani o meglio i siciliani a causa del Padrino, al punto di aver sempre rifiutato di guardare il film.
Forse sono stata vigliacca a non dirle che la mafia, nelle varie denominazioni e organizzazione regionali, è in tutta Italia ed è stata un modello per la criminalità organizzata di tutto il mondo.
Eppure io non solo non mi vanterei, così come non mi rammarico di una idea che corrisponde alla realtà, ma non credo proprio che debba essere una colonna portante della nostra cultura.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E' la cultura ( o dovrebbe esserlo ) il discriminante?
> Credo che alcuni adolescenti di oggi assomiglino più ai loro colleghi americano che ai loro avi. Questo ci fa americani?


Non lo so!
Lo sto chiedendo!
E non è una interrogazione, non ho la risposta.
Sto cercando di superare lo sconcerto di fronte alla constatazione di non avere una cultura comune con i giovani, illudendomi magari di averla con i più maturi.


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però la maglietta è diventata famosa grazie a Madonna.
> Ecco il caffè e il cibo.
> Poi?
> Ieri parlavo con una siciliana furibonda nei confronti della immagine di mafiosi che abbiamo noi italiani o meglio i siciliani a causa del Padrino, al punto di aver sempre rifiutato di guardare il film.
> ...


Come è un olandese?
O un tedesco?
Difficile descriverli, eppure li riconosceresti probabilmente.
Facciamo confusione tra cinesi e giapponesi, ma tra loro si odiano.
E un cubano e un senegalese non sono la stessa cosa.
Volenti o nolenti, è l'identità comune a renderci italiani.
Cos'è l'identità?
E' quello che tiene in piedi le comunità.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto di sentirsi stranieri altrove.
> E stranieri vuol dire tante cose.
> Prova a mangiare in un ristorante ad Amsterdam o a Copenaghen o infastidirti per le persone che gironzolano nude in un parco pubblico a Berlino.
> Prova a dare del Macedone a un abitante di Skopje con di fianco un greco.
> ...


Quindi sostieni che possiamo dire cosa non siamo? Ma non cosa siamo?
E in che cosa ci sentiamo accomunati?
Io riconosco in generale un certo gusto e attenzione nel vestire (nelle spiaggi che frequenti non credo ) ma la settimana sul mar Rosso mi ha fatto sorgere molti dubbi. 
Certamente ad alto livello la moda italiana ci viene riconosciuta come espressione di creatività e gusto, anche se non lo condivido per certi stilisti di successo. 
E poi?


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2022)

Essere italiani significa avere coscienza che questa parola si può declinare in decine di modo diverse e che il fatto che si possa definire in decine di modi diversi ci rende unici al mondo.

Perchè il fatto che un friulano sia diverso da un napoletano, che un sardo sembra essere un alieno rispetto ad un emiliano, e così via. pensando che tutto questo non sia un limite, ma una risorsa.

significa avere conoscenza di avere una storia plurimillenaria e che moltissime delle cose che noi diamo per scontate, sono state create, ideate, realizzate qui.

Persino nella Dichiarazione d'Indipendenza americana c'è la mano di un toscano.

Significa sapere che il nostro destino è diffondere la bellezza nel mondo, che si tratti di cucina, architettura, ingegneria, tutto.  

Significa sapere che con la nostra lingua si possono fare tutti i generi musicali e questo praticamente solo con l'italiano è possibile

Se volete continuo.   ma già questo basta per ribadire che, salvo i casi umani, chiunque straparli di ius soli per la cittadinanza italiana dev'essere impiccato per evidente malafede


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Come è un olandese?
> O un tedesco?
> Difficile descriverli, eppure li riconosceresti probabilmente.
> Facciamo confusione tra cinesi e giapponesi, ma tra loro si odiano.
> ...


Ohooo
Ma cosa è che ci contraddistingue? I cinesi sapranno chi sono? Mah non hanno una lingua comune. I giapponesi sicuramente?
Ma stiamo parlando di noi.
Che mi frega degli olandesi?!
Sto cercando di capire chi siamo noi. 
Vogliamo la carbonara è il fritto misto e la pasta al pomodoro o il risotto giallo fatti come si deve. E poi?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Essere italiani significa avere coscienza che questa parola si può declinare in decine di modo diverse e che il fatto che si possa definire in decine di modi diversi ci rende unici al mondo.
> 
> Perchè il fatto che un friulano sia diverso da un napoletano, che un sardo sembra essere un alieno rispetto ad un emiliano, e così via. pensando che tutto questo non sia un limite, ma una risorsa.
> 
> ...


E dimmi in cosa consistono queste cose. 
Davvero sono cultura comune?


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so!
> Lo sto chiedendo!
> E non è una interrogazione, non ho la risposta.
> Sto cercando di superare lo sconcerto di fronte alla constatazione di non avere una cultura comune con i giovani, illudendomi magari di averla con i più maturi.











						L’INSOSPETTABILE OMOGENEITÀ DEGLI ITALIANI - Limes
					

1. Sebbene ne siano ignari, gli italiani hanno nell’omogeneità la loro caratteristica più rilevante.  Nonostante rivendichino una parcellizzata alterità, hanno nell’uniformità culturale la loro dimensione più strategica. Gli abitanti del Bel Paese denotano evidenti particolarità di matrice...




					www.limesonline.com
				



Ho maturato la convinzione (questo pomeriggio)   che io non debba chiedermi più di tanto cosa mi differenzi dagli altri per essere italiano.


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E dimmi in cosa consistono queste cose.
> Davvero sono cultura comune?


Guarda, nel weekend mi siedo a tavola con un'ucraina, un romeno e altri italiani.
Siamo diversi, ma nella diversità andiamo d'accordo.
Me ne accorgo anche quando andiamo in vacanza. Gli italiani li distingui, i tedeschi pure. Gli italiani litigano tra loro, i tedeschi ci disprezzano.
Perché?
Perché abbiamo un'identità comune che anche se ci stiamo sul cazzo in generale, ci rende affini.
E questa cosa ha un valore enorme, perché è l'unico modo per far sì che l'Italia ancora viva in pace civile anche se non si va  d'accordo su niente.
Ci assomigliamo nelle differenza, anche ci stiamo sul cazzo, uomini contro donne, donne contro uomini, brutti contro belli, radical chic contro proletari, milanesi pugliesi contro napoletani.
Perché comunque anche se valori d'importazioni ci vogliono sempre più convincere che siamo tutti uguali, non è vero.
Siamo tutti diversi, ma affini.
Togli questa identità e ci taglieremo la gola l'uno con l'altro.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Luglio 2022)

Mai sentita questa necessità di identificarmi in un territorio geografico disegnato dall’uomo sulla base di interessi economici.
Se anche mi dicessero domani che sono Polacco a me cambierebbe meno di zero.
Sempre alle 6 mi devo alzare.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> L’INSOSPETTABILE OMOGENEITÀ DEGLI ITALIANI - Limes
> 
> 
> 1. Sebbene ne siano ignari, gli italiani hanno nell’omogeneità la loro caratteristica più rilevante.  Nonostante rivendichino una parcellizzata alterità, hanno nell’uniformità culturale la loro dimensione più strategica. Gli abitanti del Bel Paese denotano evidenti particolarità di matrice...
> ...


Considero Limes sempre documentato e quindi autorevole.
Però lo devo comprare.


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2022)

Mi sento fortunato ad essere italiano perché siamo un paese magnifico con una storia/arte/cultura/varietà/natura unica al mondo, crescendo qui abbiamo opportunità di acquisire conoscenza, anche solo per osmosi, che altri paesi si sognano.

Se poi mi chiederanno "ma tu moriresti per il tuo paese?" ...manco po cazzo !!! (si scrive così?). Faccio molta fatica a credere al concetto di "nazione" attuale e sinceramente lo abolirei...ha perso di senso


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Mi sento fortunato ad essere italiano perché siamo un paese magnifico con una storia/arte/cultura/varietà/natura unica al mondo, crescendo qui abbiamo opportunità di acquisire conoscenza, anche solo per osmosi, che altri paesi si sognano.
> 
> Se poi mi chiederanno "ma tu moriresti per il tuo paese?" ...manco po cazzo !!! (si scrive così?). Faccio molta fatica a credere al concetto di "nazione" attuale e sinceramente lo abolirei...ha perso di senso


certo che moriresti per il tuo paese.   solo che non pensi possibile che arrivi il momento di farlo


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che moriresti per il tuo paese.   solo che non pensi possibile che arrivi il momento di farlo


Anche questo è vero.


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero.


in guerra si combatte e si muore per un ideale.  almeno inizialmente.   se le cose durano abbastanza, si combatte e si muore per il reparto.  perchè sai che solo i tuoi commilitoni ti aiuteranno a tornare a casa.   ed è sul concetto di casa che si torna poi all'inizio


----------



## omicron (8 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> in guerra si combatte e si muore per un ideale.  almeno inizialmente.   se le cose durano abbastanza, si combatte e si muore per il reparto.  perchè sai che solo i tuoi commilitoni ti aiuteranno a tornare a casa.   ed è sul concetto di casa che si torna poi all'inizio


Si
L’ideale
Sei un romantico


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che moriresti per il tuo paese.   solo che non pensi possibile che arrivi il momento di farlo


morirei per "colpa" del mio paese...non per il mio paese


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si
> L’ideale
> Sei un romantico


non si mandano a combattere i ventenni solo per una questione di prestanza fisica


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> morirei per "colpa" del mio paese...non per il mio paese


ne riparliamo quando e se ti troverai con la casa bombardata


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ne riparliamo quando e se ti troverai con la casa bombardata


Allora morirò sotto le bombe o per la mia famiglia, per i miei amici o più probabilmente per me...ma non per "l'italia" o qualsiasi altra nazione


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Allora morirò sotto le bombe o per la mia famiglia, per i miei amici o più probabilmente per me...ma non per "l'italia" o qualsiasi altra nazione


che sono il nucleo di ogni nazione.


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> che sono il nucleo di ogni nazione.


Non mi freghi con questa analogia...


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Non mi freghi con questa analogia...


mica ti voglio fregare.  è semplice logica.


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica ti voglio fregare.  è semplice logica.


E' logica parziale e tendenziosa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non si mandano a combattere i ventenni solo per una questione di prestanza fisica


Io mio figlio col cazzo che lo mando in guerra...
Piuttosto ci vado io e a forza ti tirar giù madonne finisce che la vinciamo pure!


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> E' logica parziale e tendenziosa


semplice osservazione della realtà.   l'istinto di sopravvivenza vince.  e le Georgia Guidestones le hanno tirate giù l'altro giorno.   quindi le belinate sulla fine del concetto di nazione (e tutto il resto) sono ora un cumulo di macerie


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io mio figlio col cazzo che lo mando in guerra...
> Piuttosto ci vado io e a forza ti tirar giù madonne finisce che la vinciamo pure!


ma smettila.   non sei certo tu che decidi


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> semplice osservazione della realtà.   l'istinto di sopravvivenza vince.  e le Georgia Guidestones le hanno tirate giù l'altro giorno.   quindi le belinate sulla fine del concetto di nazione (e tutto il resto) sono ora un cumulo di macerie


non sapevo cosa fossero e ho dovuto cercare...spiegami cosa c'entra?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma smettila.   non sei certo tu che decidi


Qua lo dico qua lo nego...
Appena dovessi avere il sentore di qualche nome torna.

Il piccolo vola direttamente in Sud America da alcuni parenti...e amen!

Non lo manderei mai a combattere...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Mi sento fortunato ad essere italiano perché siamo un paese magnifico con una storia/arte/cultura/varietà/natura unica al mondo, crescendo qui abbiamo opportunità di acquisire conoscenza, anche solo per osmosi, che altri paesi si sognano.
> 
> Se poi mi chiederanno "ma tu moriresti per il tuo paese?" ...manco po cazzo !!! (si scrive così?). Faccio molta fatica a credere al concetto di "nazione" attuale e sinceramente lo abolirei...ha perso di senso


Condivido.
Ma io chiedevo tutto questo come si manifesta?
Lo so anch’io che abbiamo luoghi magnifici per natura e cultura.
Ma non ci scorrono nel sangue. 
Li vediamo e li apprezziamo in base a uno sguardo che si chiama cultura.
Ma questa cultura è davvero di tutti?
Se c’è chi va a vedere il colle del l’infinito è perché conosce l’infinito.
Ma Leopardi è ancora alle basi della cultura italiana o lo è più Maria De Filippi?
Oppure nemmeno lei e i giovani vivono in un altro mondo?
E i giovani chi sono? Quale cultura condividono?
La scuola riesce a insegnare le 4 operazioni e un italiano standard, certamente limitato, riesce a fornire quello sguardo?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

Non mi capacito come dalla cultura si sia arrivati alla guerra che è l’azzeramento della cultura, sostituita da propaganda e istinto.


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Condivido.
> Ma io chiedevo tutto questo come si manifesta?
> Lo so anch’io che abbiamo luoghi magnifici per natura e cultura.
> Ma non ci scorrono nel sangue.
> ...


I giovani vivono in un altro mondo, e hanno perso pezzi del mondo come lo conosciamo noi e mi sono accorto di quanto sia enorme la nostra responsabilità.
Esempio: loro non guardano il telegiornale, lasciando perdere quella che è la cronaca, i telegiornali erano pieni di notizie e fatti con riferimenti alla storia e ai luoghi, di conseguenza non hanno più accesso ad una moltitudine d'informazione non mirata che comunque un minimo di bagaglio o curiosità la creava. 
Da bambino/ragazzo avevo la casa piena di giornali e il telegiornale era un rito e ammetto di aver imparato da lì molte cose o comunque imparato a collegarle a quello che studiavo a scuola. Noi non avevamo molte alternative,  loro ne hanno un'infinità, però ho l'impressione che alla fine la scelta cade sempre sul contenuto streaming di comodo.
So che forse non è chiarissimo, ma Ti farò un'esempio specifico in privato e capirai perché mi  sono violentemente rotolati i coglioni


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> I giovani vivono in un altro mondo, e hanno perso pezzi del mondo come lo conosciamo noi e mi sono accorto di quanto sia enorme la nostra responsabilità.
> Esempio: loro non guardano il telegiornale, lasciando perdere quella che è la cronaca, i telegiornali erano pieni di notizie e fatti con riferimenti alla storia e ai luoghi, di conseguenza non hanno più accesso ad una moltitudine d'informazione non mirata che comunque un minimo di bagaglio o curiosità la creava.
> Da bambino/ragazzo avevo la casa piena di giornali e il telegiornale era un rito e ammetto di aver imparato da lì molte cose o comunque imparato a collegarle a quello che studiavo a scuola. Noi non avevamo molte alternative,  loro ne hanno un'infinità, però ho l'impressione che alla fine la scelta cade sempre sul contenuto streaming di comodo.
> So che forse non è chiarissimo, ma Ti farò un'esempio specifico in privato e capirai perché mi  sono violentemente rotolati i coglioni


Cosa che ho riscontrato anch'io.
Confermo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> I giovani vivono in un altro mondo, e hanno perso pezzi del mondo come lo conosciamo noi e mi sono accorto di quanto sia enorme la nostra responsabilità.
> Esempio: loro non guardano il telegiornale, lasciando perdere quella che è la cronaca, i telegiornali erano pieni di notizie e fatti con riferimenti alla storia e ai luoghi, di conseguenza non hanno più accesso ad una moltitudine d'informazione non mirata che comunque un minimo di bagaglio o curiosità la creava.
> Da bambino/ragazzo avevo la casa piena di giornali e il telegiornale era un rito e ammetto di aver imparato da lì molte cose o comunque imparato a collegarle a quello che studiavo a scuola. Noi non avevamo molte alternative,  loro ne hanno un'infinità, però ho l'impressione che alla fine la scelta cade sempre sul contenuto streaming di comodo.
> So che forse non è chiarissimo, ma Ti farò un'esempio specifico in privato e capirai perché mi  sono violentemente rotolati i coglioni


Sono rotolati anche a me, pure se non li ho.
E va bene che i tempi sono cambiati e quelle modalità per la trasmissione culturale informale sono decadute, però non mi rassegno.


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono rotolati anche a me, pure se non li ho.
> E va bene che i tempi sono cambiati e quelle modalità per la trasmissione culturale informale sono decadute, però non mi rassegno.


Neanch'io mi rassegno...però, e l'ho visto anche a scuola, bisogna ripartire proprio dalle basi


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2022)

Magari è da vecchio arrogante che non capisce il "nuovo" ...ma ho sempre l'impressione che sia povero e desolante, e che non fornisca le risorse sufficienti per cavarsela


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono rotolati anche a me, pure se non li ho.
> E va bene che i tempi sono cambiati e quelle modalità per la trasmissione culturale informale sono decadute, però non mi rassegno.


Si è rotto il filo intergenerazionale.
Non c'è più condivisione.
I giornali, la tv nazionale, erano tutte attività condivise che legavano più generazioni a una cultura comune.
Oggi ognuno fa da solo e i contenuti scelti sono generalmente caratteristici dell'età.
Io ho centinaia di CD e DVD.
Mia figlia non ne guarda neanche uno.
Io vedo le serie che guarda lei e subito sono infastidito dai movimenti di camera e dalla fotografia penosa.
Ma io ho visto migliaia di film e ascoltato migliaia di canzoni.
Il mio gusto si è evoluto così.
Mia figlia almeno legge molti libri.
I suoi coetanei no.
L'impoverimento culturale è evidente e pericoloso, oltre che progessivo.
L'ignoranza dei fatti del passato recente dilagante.
La conseguenza è che si vive in un eterno presente non più conscio delle trasformazioni sociali.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> I giovani vivono in un altro mondo, e hanno perso pezzi del mondo come lo conosciamo noi e mi sono accorto di quanto sia enorme la nostra responsabilità.
> Esempio: loro non guardano il telegiornale, lasciando perdere quella che è la cronaca, i telegiornali erano pieni di notizie e fatti con riferimenti alla storia e ai luoghi, di conseguenza non hanno più accesso ad una moltitudine d'informazione non mirata che comunque un minimo di bagaglio o curiosità la creava.
> Da bambino/ragazzo avevo la casa piena di giornali e il telegiornale era un rito e ammetto di aver imparato da lì molte cose o comunque imparato a collegarle a quello che studiavo a scuola. Noi non avevamo molte alternative,  loro ne hanno un'infinità, però ho l'impressione che alla fine la scelta cade sempre sul contenuto streaming di comodo.
> So che forse non è chiarissimo, ma Ti farò un'esempio specifico in privato e capirai perché mi  sono violentemente rotolati i coglioni


Sul telegiornale 
Posso dirti che se sono a casa la tv è accesa fissa sul tg di Sky...
E qualcosa i ragazzi ascoltano...
Quando ero in smart facevo sempre colazione con loro...con tg di sottofondo...
E soprattutto mia figlia seguiva e chiedeva delucidazioni se non capiva qualcosa...
Infatti si è accorta di avere dei buchi enormi...su tanti argomenti....
Il piccolo...a modo suo resta informato...ogni tanto mi sorprende..per me è sempre il piccolo ..ma ...devo ammettere che è cresciuto parecchio...molto....

Per Ormai io vedo o il tg o fatto in casa per voi...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sul telegiornale
> Posso dirti che se sono a casa la tv è accesa fissa sul tg di Sky...
> E qualcosa i ragazzi ascoltano...
> Quando ero in smart facevo sempre colazione con loro...con tg di sottofondo...
> ...


Se si rendono conto che hanno dei vuoti e li vogliono riempire è già una buona cosa.
Ma i più hanno voragini.


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Qua lo dico qua lo nego...
> Appena dovessi avere il sentore di qualche nome torna.
> 
> Il piccolo vola direttamente in Sud America da alcuni parenti...e amen!
> ...


tranquilla che se fosse, lui parte per primo.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sul telegiornale
> Posso dirti che se sono a casa la tv è accesa fissa sul tg di Sky...
> E qualcosa i ragazzi ascoltano...
> Quando ero in smart facevo sempre colazione con loro...con tg di sottofondo...
> ...


il TG di Sky è pornografia giornalistica pura


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> non sapevo cosa fossero e ho dovuto cercare...spiegami cosa c'entra?


è l'origine del male e del fatto che ti illudi del fatto che siano finite le nazioni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tranquilla che se fosse, lui parte per primo.
> 
> 
> il TG di Sky è pornografia giornalistica pura


E va beh... è l unico canale che riconosco oltre al 417...
Peggio di mia nonna
Non ci sono più le televisioni di una volta


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Condivido.
> Ma io chiedevo tutto questo come si manifesta?
> Lo so anch’io che abbiamo luoghi magnifici per natura e cultura.
> Ma non ci scorrono nel sangue.
> ...


Maria De Filippi è giurassica.
Ora ci sono Salmo, Sfera Ebbasta, Cattelan. 
Ma serve davvero quello sguardo?
Hanno inventato anche il liceo scientifico senza latino perché considerato inutile.
E non lo hanno di certo inventato gli studenti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Maria De Filippi è giurassica.
> Ora ci sono Salmo, Sfera Ebbasta, Cattelan.
> Ma serve davvero quello sguardo?
> Hanno inventato anche il liceo scientifico senza latino perché considerato inutile.
> E non lo hanno di certo inventato gli studenti.


Lo sto chiedendo a voi.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sto chiedendo a voi.


Difatti ho risposto poco sopra, non qui.
Quindi più che a noi, a loro.


----------



## omicron (8 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non si mandano a combattere i ventenni solo per una questione di prestanza fisica


Si mandano a morire i giovani per giochetti di potere


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> I giovani vivono in un altro mondo, e hanno perso pezzi del mondo come lo conosciamo noi e mi sono accorto di quanto sia enorme la nostra responsabilità.
> Esempio: loro non guardano il telegiornale, lasciando perdere quella che è la cronaca, i telegiornali erano pieni di notizie e fatti con riferimenti alla storia e ai luoghi, di conseguenza non hanno più accesso ad una moltitudine d'informazione non mirata che comunque un minimo di bagaglio o curiosità la creava.
> Da bambino/ragazzo avevo la casa piena di giornali e il telegiornale era un rito e ammetto di aver imparato da lì molte cose o comunque imparato a collegarle a quello che studiavo a scuola. Noi non avevamo molte alternative,  loro ne hanno un'infinità, però ho l'impressione che alla fine la scelta cade sempre sul contenuto streaming di comodo.
> So che forse non è chiarissimo, ma Ti farò un'esempio specifico in privato e capirai perché mi  sono violentemente rotolati i coglioni


Vero 
Però mi rendo conto che è un’altra generazione con interessi diversi , a me non sconvolge la cosa lo ammetto


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si mandano a morire i giovani per giochetti di potere


quelli anche senza le guerre


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2022)

Ho continuato a pensarci.
Mi rendo conto che il cognome mi fa riconoscere qualcuno come italiano.
Abbastanza assurdo perché Sinatra, Dean Martin, Frank Capra, De Niro e Pacino non si consideravano italiani.
Ed è lo stesso per molti altri figli di emigrati che si sentono francesi o tedeschi, nonostante i genitori o nonni italiani.
E figli di stranieri ormai italiani ce ne sono tanti.
Le caratteristiche fisiche sono sempre state talmente varie che non sono nemmeno da considerare.
La cultura popolare abbiamo deciso che oltre a essere stata comune solo parzialmente e solo per pochi decenni, abbiamo capito che non esiste più. Ogni famiglia fa come le pare, come è sempre stato.
Resta la cultura scolastica e soprattutto la lingua. E poi?
Però, oltre alla qualità del cibo (però molto caratterizzato regionalmente) alle bellezze naturali e artistiche, di cui ci sentiamo eredi anche se non sappiamo fare un O con il bicchiere e l‘ambiente lo distruggiamo senza problemi, se dà vantaggio, credo che gli stranieri e forse anche noi all’estero ci riconosciamo in un carattere allegro e con la capacità di non affannarsi troppo, ma di essere in grado di dimostrare coraggio, impegno ed efficienza, quando necessario.
Ma è una presunzione?


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Agosto 2022)

Io potrei essere tedesco, francese, inglese ecc ecc.
I confini sono stati disegnati dall‘uomo, principalmente per ragioni di potere e quindi economiche.
Non sento un orgoglio legato al territorio o alla cultura, mai fegato un cazz.
La mia italianita ha lo stesso valore della germanicita dei miei colleghi odi altri stati.
Per me siamo tutti cittadini del mondo, non ho mai compreso fin da bambino i confini, le dogane, le monete diverse, le lingue diverse, le monete diverse, i codici della strada diversi, Dio che noia.
Ognuno deve essere libero di andare a stare dove vuole ed in qualunque momento.
Come se l’Italia fosse mia solo perché ci sto sopra.
Ma l‘Italia non l’ho inventata io uomo dandogli un nome?
Io cancellerei tutti i confini e tutti i nomi di tutti gli stati del mondo.
Quando vado all’estero per lavoro, se non fosse che mi manca la mia famiglia, mi sentirei a casa come dove abito.
E poi ho avuto la fortuna di abitare con famiglie indigene, di altri posti.
In casa, nelle faccende domestiche, siamo tutti uguali, cambiano gli odori, i sapori, gli orari, ma si fan tutti le stesse cose e si parla tutti degli stessi argomenti.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io potrei essere tedesco, francese, inglese ecc ecc.
> I confini sono stati disegnati dall‘uomo, principalmente per ragioni di potere e quindi economiche.
> Non sento un orgoglio legato al territorio o alla cultura, mai fegato un cazz.
> La mia italianita ha lo stesso valore della germanicita dei miei colleghi odi altri stati.
> ...


Ma tu pensi, parli, sogni in italiano?
La lingua è fondamentale.
Anche se le strutture di base dipendono dalla struttura del cervello (Chomsky) ogni lingua ha delle proprie peculiarità che formano il pensiero. Ad esempio ci sono lingue che non hanno il condizionale.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi, parli, sogni in italiano?
> La lingua è fondamentale.
> Anche se le strutture di base dipendono dalla struttura del cervello (Chomsky) ogni lingua ha delle proprie peculiarità che formano il pensiero. Ad esempio ci sono lingue che non hanno il condizionale.


A volte sogno in inglese. Ma lo parlo talmente spesso, che mi dicono essere normale.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A volte sogno in inglese. Ma lo parlo talmente spesso, che mi dicono essere normale.


Quindi appartieni a due culture? 
Fai colazione con il porridge?


----------



## omicron (14 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai colazione con il porridge?


Io si


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io si


Ma tu sei allergica a tutto e se ti rimane solo quello...
Non mi pare però che per questo tu ti senta di Liverpool yeah yeah


----------



## omicron (14 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei allergica a tutto e se ti rimane solo quello...
> Non mi pare però che per questo tu ti senta di Liverpool yeah yeah


Direi proprio di no  comunque sono “solo” intollerante dai, non allergica 
E comunque il porridge mi piace


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Direi proprio di no  comunque sono “solo” intollerante dai, non allergica
> E comunque il porridge mi piace


C’è pure chi trova affascinante il g.


----------



## omicron (14 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è pure chi trova affascinante il g.


Nel porridge io ci metto il cacao


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Nel porridge io ci metto il cacao


Il g si abbronza


----------



## omicron (14 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il g si abbronza


Il g è inglese


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi appartieni a due culture?
> Fai colazione con il porridge?


Ti riguarda? Ma soprattutto ti interessa? Pensaci bene.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ti riguarda? Ma soprattutto ti interessa? Pensaci bene.


Di te pochissimo.
Cercavo di capire su cosa si basa un sentimento comune.
Tu non sei comune.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di te pochissimo.
> Cercavo di capire su cosa si basa un sentimento comune.
> Tu non sei comune.


E allora se non ti interessa non chiedere.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io mio figlio col cazzo che lo mando in guerra...
> Piuttosto ci vado io e a forza ti tirar giù madonne finisce che la vinciamo pure!


Pensa che Mameli è morto che aveva 21 anni e ha scritto il nostro inno a 20 anni.

@Brunetta forse mancano i motivi per "fare gli italiani", magari si da per scontato di esserlo, come si da per scontato di avere cose e oggetti che fino a qualche decennio fa non era scontati.
Io appartengo ad una generazione che non ha dovuto lottare per fare l'Italia, e come me molti altri.
O forse ho sbagliato io, a non capire, che non era un pacchetto finito, eterno.
Anzi l'Italia, quella in cui crescevo, paesana, quella dei colletti alle camicette alla domenica, mi andava stretta.
Mai avrei pensato che sarebbe venuto un tempo dove alcune produzioni sarebbero state praticamente eradicate dal nostro paese.
Tu hai fatto citazioni alimentari, e tante volte quando ho visitato dei mercatini alimentari (che siano locali o che accomunino più regioni) vedevo delle persone messe lì a vendere usando un nome di un'italianità vuota, nel senso che un alimento ha dietro storie di persone, di un luogo, non è na roba buttata lì su un banco con uno striscione stampato dietro e fine. E in questi mercatini nessuno parlava e sapeva parlare della storia.
Alcune volte veniva e viene usata, ma anche lì vuota, come una lezione ripetuta a memoria, senza pathos.
Io ho avuto delle nonne che mi hanno raccontato molto poco di se stesse e della loro vita, i nonni uno non l'ho conosciuto, e l'altro è mancato che ero molto piccola. Mia madre non pervenuta. L'unico mio padre.
Oggi quando vedo delle nonne che la menano con un cazzo di ovetto Kinder, mi verrebbe da dirgli "cazzo ma parla di te, di chi sei, di cosa senti, di da dove vieni, parla di te". Non mi riferisco a scaricare addosso ad un piccolo, ma a raccontare da dove si arriva.
Quella è la storia. E' l'inizio.
L'evoluzione degli ultimi anni ci ha più portato a sentirci parte di un pianeta, che di una nazione. La velocità che hanno preso le nostre vite e tutte le tecnologie mi chiedo se ci abbiano portati distanti. E poi la domanda: ma a cosa serve poi essere italiani? che è un poco quello che mi arriva leggendo il commento di Pincopallino.
Io non so rispondere a questa domanda. Non potrei neppure dire di essere fiera di essere italiana, però sicuramente amo questo paese, le sue genti, come si diceva.
Potrei essere persino razzista in tal senso, perchè se dovessi scegliere tra un italiano e una persona di un altro paese, così senza altre motivazioni di valutazione, sceglierei un italiano. Perchè? Perchè è la mia terra, quella che mi ha dato le radici. Lunghe corte dritte storte o contorte, ma sono qui.
Se io sono qui è perchè qualcuno prima di me ha lottato e ci ha versato sangue. Non posso non vederlo, e in un certo senso sento quelle vite.
Però vedo anche chi è più vecchio di me, e di parecchio, che ha dimenticato. Magari ricorda degli episodi, ma ha abbandonato la radice.


----------



## perplesso (15 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io potrei essere tedesco, francese, inglese ecc ecc.
> I confini sono stati disegnati dall‘uomo, principalmente per ragioni di potere e quindi economiche.
> Non sento un orgoglio legato al territorio o alla cultura, mai fegato un cazz.
> La mia italianita ha lo stesso valore della germanicita dei miei colleghi odi altri stati.
> ...


prima o poi risolverò il dubbio se trolli per amor di polemica o se ti sei fumato il cervello per davvero


----------



## Foglia (15 Agosto 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se io sono qui è perchè qualcuno prima di me ha lottato e ci ha versato sangue. Non posso non vederlo, e in un certo senso sento quelle vite.


«_Posso dire che per me la Bellezza è qualcosa che fa sognare, ma è molto più forte del sogno. E’ un ideale, un miraggio, un enigma.»_

Trovo che sia molto bello che tu, in un certo senso, senta di avere "dentro ", quelle vite 
Guardando il video che hai postato, non ho potuto fare a meno di sorridere vedendo la scultura con cui si apre 
Igor Mitoraj , scultore polacco, vissuto un po' ovunque in Europa, morto a Parigi, sepolto per sua volontà in Italia....


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Pensa che Mameli è morto che aveva 21 anni e ha scritto il nostro inno a 20 anni.
> 
> @Brunetta forse mancano i motivi per "fare gli italiani", magari si da per scontato di esserlo, come si da per scontato di avere cose e oggetti che fino a qualche decennio fa non era scontati.
> Io appartengo ad una generazione che non ha dovuto lottare per fare l'Italia, e come me molti altri.
> ...


Al di là del video, che (indipendentemente dall’artista polacco che ha “scelto“ l’Italia) e dalla fierezza di una bellezza che vediamo, ma di cui dovremmo essere custodi, ma non lo sappiamo fare, hai centrato un punto che mi ha colpito.
La mancanza di trasmissione intergenerazionale.
Io credo che il boom, vaneggiato, rimpianto, svilito, abbia fatto sentire le generazioni precedenti povere non solo economicamente, ma senza una cultura da trasmettere. Ancora oggi mi stupisce questo silenzio che ha creato un vuoto che è stato riempito di confusione e banalità.
Io ho avuto genitori che raccontavano moltissimo, dai piccoli episodi, alla grande storia, sempre con una prospettiva storica è una indulgente ironia per personali ingenuità. Un po’ come il bambino Pinocchio guardava il burattino, tanto buffo. Ho capito così in modo “naturale“ che si cambia non solo fisicamente, ma anche nel modo di vedere le cose e si può prenderne le distanze e vedere il presente e anche il futuro con fiducia che il cambiamento può essere sempre compreso.
È un atteggiamento totalmente diverso da quello attuale che vediamo diffuso che oscilla tra nostalgia acritica e demolizione delle generazioni precedenti.
Con “fare gli italiani“ citavo una frase tramandata come detta da Cavour. Ma il Risorgimento si studia più? Il povero Mameli, morto per assenza degli antibiotici, che era davvero pronto alla morte, aspirava a un solo popolo.
Cercavo spunti per ragionare andando oltre la retorica di cui sono ufficialmente state nutrite tante generazioni e trovare un sentire comune.


----------



## Foglia (15 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là del video, che (indipendentemente dall’artista polacco che ha “scelto“ l’Italia) e dalla fierezza di una bellezza che vediamo, ma di cui dovremmo essere custodi, ma non lo sappiamo fare, hai centrato un punto che mi ha colpito.
> La mancanza di trasmissione intergenerazionale.
> Io credo che il boom, vaneggiato, rimpianto, svilito, abbia fatto sentire le generazioni precedenti povere non solo economicamente, ma senza una cultura da trasmettere. Ancora oggi mi stupisce questo silenzio che ha creato un vuoto che è stato riempito di confusione e banalità.
> Io ho avuto genitori che raccontavano moltissimo, dai piccoli episodi, alla grande storia, sempre con una prospettiva storica è una indulgente ironia per personali ingenuità. Un po’ come il bambino Pinocchio guardava il burattino, tanto buffo. Ho capito così in modo “naturale“ che si cambia non solo fisicamente, ma anche nel modo di vedere le cose e si può prenderne le distanze e vedere il presente e anche il futuro con fiducia che il cambiamento può essere sempre compreso.
> ...



Per me, di punti di importanza, ne sono stati toccati più d'uno 

In primo luogo, quello del cambiamento: siamo un Paese estremamente cambiato negli ultimi 50 anni. Chiacchieravo, al mare, su quanto certi posti fossero più a "misura d'uomo", rispetto a Milano: mi è stato prontamente risposto che il rovescio della medaglia, in quei posti, è che una volta esaurita la stagione del turismo, i giovani non hanno prospettive, e i fortunati al limite campano di rendita 
Questo significa una cosa, che poi ha ben ricordato per altri versi @Marjanna  : dove sono finite le attività di un tempo?  Non sempre, mica sempre, nemmeno nei ricordi tramandati.

Prendo a spunto il discorso sull'Arte, che è stato introdotto in quel video: Bruni, siamo un Paese che ha tantissima Arte, ma che manco la conosce 
Abbiamo dato i Natali a Fontana, ma se a distanza di decenni domandi alla piuparte cosa ne pensa, la piuparte ti risponde che non lo capisce  .
Dimostrando appieno di non aver capito nemmeno i suoi predecessori 

E' un male, un delitto? ASSOLUTAMENTE NO, uno può benissimo fregarsene dell'Arte. Ma in un'epoca in cui tutto oramai è globalizzato, in cui Arte sono i famosi nft (in cui non si distingue il supporto dall'opera), vivere un Paese ricco di Arte (come giustamente è stato ricordato) e fottersene non soltanto di chi "siano stati", ma anche di chi SONO, gli Artisti oggi, è assai indicativo di quanto si prenda la Storia senza impararla..... non so come meglio dire. Si sottovalutino - noi per primi - le nostre risorse.

E così davanti all'opera di questo tizio:

I Dormienti - Mimmo Paladino | Comune di Poggibonsi 


che - intendiamoci - pure secondo me non è Artista di primaria importanza, ma nemmeno l'ultimo dei cagnassi,

si dice che non a caso le sue opere stanno in permanente a Poggibonsi, e non a Londra o meglio a NY, ergo non valgono.... 

Se, però, un illustre italiano, che gioca con ironia al "chi copia chi"  emigrato in America fa questo:

Breath-Statua-in-marmo-di-Carrara-di-Maurizio-Cattelan-1024x683.jpg (1024×683) (lorenzotaccioli.it) 


 allora dai che se ne parla.

E a proposito di americani, siamo tutti però pronti a indignarci se c'è chi alla fine dice, STRAPAGATO, che questo è tutto ciò che rimane dopo la morte:

The Physical Impossibility of Death in the Mind of Someone Living - Wikipedia 

e però viviamo sempre cercando il nostro pezzettino al sole , senza conoscere non solo chi siamo e da dove arriviamo, ma anche come - da quelli che siamo e da dove veniamo - potremmo darci da fare per valorizzare ciò che si ha, di modo che, in un mondo dove tutto è divenuto veramente globale, si possa tuttavia dire che l'Italia ha paesaggi e cultura che oggi sono alla portata di chi, venendo qui, abbia voglia di averne testimonianza diretta da chi, indigeno, le conosce, e non (riprendendo il discorso di @Marjanna ) da un branco di ignoranti


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me, di punti di importanza, ne sono stati toccati più d'uno
> 
> In primo luogo, quello del cambiamento: siamo un Paese estremamente cambiato negli ultimi 50 anni. Chiacchieravo, al mare, su quanto certi posti fossero più a "misura d'uomo", rispetto a Milano: mi è stato prontamente risposto che il rovescio della medaglia, in quei posti, è che una volta esaurita la stagione del turismo, i giovani non hanno prospettive, e i fortunati al limite campano di rendita
> Questo significa una cosa, che poi ha ben ricordato per altri versi @Marjanna  : dove sono finite le attività di un tempo?  Non sempre, mica sempre, nemmeno nei ricordi tramandati.
> ...


Però tu hai messo a fuoco l’arte contemporanea che è incomprensibile ai più (che sì saranno ben ignoranti) ma perché  evidentemente non sa parlare non dico a tutti, ma a molti.
Del resto la contemporaneità ci ha mostrato che in ogni campo il senso comune e l’opinione individuale viene considerata alla pari con quella degli esperti.
Certamente anche gli esperti devono saper parlare. In Instagram (a proposito di chi ritiene che sia solo un social di bonazze e Ferragnez) ho trovato una brava divulgatrice Immagini narranti.
È una donna che si è costruita un lavoro in modo intelligente.
Sempre gli italiani si sono inventati nuovi lavori, basti pensare ai tessuti di lusso che, con altri beni per ricchi, hanno creato il benessere alla base del Rinascimento.
Adesso il cambiamento è più rapido e le invenzioni più lente o forse non le cogliamo.
Ma cosa ti fa sentire italiana? La lingua e l’arte.


----------



## perplesso (15 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me, di punti di importanza, ne sono stati toccati più d'uno
> 
> In primo luogo, quello del cambiamento: siamo un Paese estremamente cambiato negli ultimi 50 anni. Chiacchieravo, al mare, su quanto certi posti fossero più a "misura d'uomo", rispetto a Milano: mi è stato prontamente risposto che il rovescio della medaglia, in quei posti, è che una volta esaurita la stagione del turismo, i giovani non hanno prospettive, e i fortunati al limite campano di rendita
> Questo significa una cosa, che poi ha ben ricordato per altri versi @Marjanna  : dove sono finite le attività di un tempo?  Non sempre, mica sempre, nemmeno nei ricordi tramandati.
> ...


mi piacerebbe sapere in quale parte d'Italia una volta finita la stagione turistica, non ci sono altre prospettive


----------



## Foglia (15 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere in quale parte d'Italia una volta finita la stagione turistica, non ci sono altre prospettive


Ero in Romagna


----------



## perplesso (15 Agosto 2022)

t'hanno detto na cazzata


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> prima o poi risolverò il dubbio se trolli per amor di polemica o se ti sei fumato il cervello per davvero


Se vuoi ci possiamo conoscere di persona e te ne sinceri. Nessun problema.


----------



## perplesso (15 Agosto 2022)

se fai un salto in zona, famme n fischio


----------



## Marjanna (16 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> «_Posso dire che per me la Bellezza è qualcosa che fa sognare, ma è molto più forte del sogno. E’ un ideale, un miraggio, un enigma.»_
> 
> Trovo che sia molto bello che tu, in un certo senso, senta di avere "dentro ", quelle vite
> Guardando il video che hai postato, non ho potuto fare a meno di sorridere vedendo la scultura con cui si apre
> Igor Mitoraj , scultore polacco, vissuto un po' ovunque in Europa, morto a Parigi, sepolto per sua volontà in Italia....


Grazie della nota  

Scelto in velocità come video... non era malissimo, considerando che girare video simili comporta un certo impegno.
Non ci ho indagato più di tanto. Poi va tenuto conto che se metti qualcosa di lungo nessuno lo guarda.
Però il video riporta ad un approccio visivo, parliamo di terra, di Italia, mi pareva opportuno metterla in immagine, sia mai ci si dimentichi.

Ad esempio, questo potrebbe essere criticabile, ma un pippone di uno storico io dubito verrebbe guardato, Benigni sa rapportarsi con un pubblico.


----------



## spleen (16 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là del video, che (indipendentemente dall’artista polacco che ha “scelto“ l’Italia) e dalla fierezza di una bellezza che vediamo, ma di cui dovremmo essere custodi, ma non lo sappiamo fare, hai centrato un punto che mi ha colpito.
> La mancanza di trasmissione intergenerazionale.
> Io credo che il boom, vaneggiato, rimpianto, svilito, abbia fatto sentire le generazioni precedenti povere non solo economicamente, ma senza una cultura da trasmettere. Ancora oggi mi stupisce questo silenzio che ha creato un vuoto che è stato riempito di confusione e banalità.
> Io ho avuto genitori che raccontavano moltissimo, dai piccoli episodi, alla grande storia, sempre con una prospettiva storica è una indulgente ironia per personali ingenuità. Un po’ come il bambino Pinocchio guardava il burattino, tanto buffo. Ho capito così in modo “naturale“ che si cambia non solo fisicamente, ma anche nel modo di vedere le cose e si può prenderne le distanze e vedere il presente e anche il futuro con fiducia che il cambiamento può essere sempre compreso.
> ...


Per me il fatto centrale è la ricerca di una identità.
L'equivoco di fondo della contemporaneità è che venga definita "personalmente" ovvero che un individuo da solo riesca a definire se stesso seguendo soprattutto i suoi istinti, le sue inflessioni ed i suoi gusti personali, possibilmente indotti in modo acritico dalle mode del momento. ( Non a caso il liberalismo più sfrenato ci vorrebbe tutti apolidi ). 
Ma è una illusione, un individuo non riesce a definire se stesso se non "seguendo" il proprio clan, trovando un posto nel mondo che non lo faccia sentire solo parte a se stesso.
Ho usato la parola clan non a caso. Il punto di riferimento di fondo è sempre derivato dalla nostra etologia umana.
L'offerta di riferimenti per definire se stesso, per inserirsi nel flusso del mondo, un tempo, come nel tuo caso, come nel mio caso, era data dalla famiglia, dai racconti di vita, dalla scuola che inculcava il valore della identità civica, specifica, nazionale anche. Ed i riscontri erano omogenei e coerenti.
Era una offerta limitata, se vogliamo, ma è stata sostituita nel tempo da cose ben peggiori.
Definire la propria identità attraverso la capacità di consumo ad esempio.
Definire la propria identità attraverso l'appartenenza a "clan" estemporanei ed in contrapposizione all' altro: Il partito politico, la squadra di calcio...
Definire la propria identità attraverso la contrapposizione sempre e comunque a qualcosa: No vax, no euro, no tav, no vattelapesca. Giusto per rimarcare una diversità da sottolineare a tutti i costi.
Definire la propria identità attraverso una adesione acritica e acostruttiva, trasformandosi magari in fanatici religiosi, demandando la spiegazione del mondo ad un "centro di gravità permanente" che faccia sentire al sicuro e che sollevi dalla fatica e dalla incertezza del pensiero critico.
Personalmente so già che passerò anche il resto della mia vita a scovare e ad allacciare quei nodi, quei fili, anche a volte impercettibili che mi legano al mio passato, personale, culturale e familiare. E' questo impegno che mi definisce come italiano più di ogni altra cosa.
Io non ho scelto fino in fondo cosa essere, posso però cercare in ogni modo di scoprirlo.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Per me il fatto centrale è la ricerca di una identità.
> L'equivoco di fondo della contemporaneità è che venga definita "personalmente" ovvero che un individuo da solo riesca a definire se stesso seguendo soprattutto i suoi istinti, le sue inflessioni ed i suoi gusti personali, possibilmente indotti in modo acritico dalle mode del momento. ( Non a caso il liberalismo più sfrenato ci vorrebbe tutti apolidi ).
> Ma è una illusione, un individuo non riesce a definire se stesso se non "seguendo" il proprio clan, trovando un posto nel mondo che non lo faccia sentire solo parte a se stesso.
> Ho usato la parola clan non a caso. Il punto di riferimento di fondo è sempre derivato dalla nostra etologia umana.
> ...


Certamente l’identità è dinamica, ma con un nucleo centrale nella famiglia. Non è certamente solo una questione di eredità genetica e ci sono anche persone che riescono a trovare una propria identità positiva solo negando l’appartenenza familiare e quindi in negativo, come ad esempio i non-mafiosi, come ha fatto Peppino Impastato.
Siamo sempre individui e liberi nella costruzione della nostra identità. 
Non sottovaluto l'importanza della appartenenza a sottogruppi, la città o la squadra di calcio, ma anche le appartenenze ideologiche, religiose, perché si intersecano e sono ugualmente importanti e a volte consentono anche la definizione di ciò che non si è in modo giocoso. Quando ciò non avviene in modo auto ironico, ma fanatico è aggressivo, è solo per debolezza della individualità.
Ma io continuo a pensare al primato della lingua. È attraverso la lingua che stiamo comunicando e ci capiamo, attraverso riferimenti culturali linguistici, tu ipoteticamente potresti essere nero, musulmano, persino vegano ( eh l’ironia) ma sarebbe irrilevante nel comprendersi.


----------



## Varlam (16 Agosto 2022)

Penso che dipenda da come l’ Italia si sia formata.
Per il desiderio di un élite, non per un sentimento collettivo.
Le nazioni che nascono con decisioni esterne hanno spesso un identità fragile , che non si consolida tramandando nozioni storia o di cultura.
La soluzione di creare uno stato centralista e non federale a fronte delle varie identità che andavano a formarlo, vuol dire che si è preferito una scelta dall’ alto.
Guardate come la politica è in balia di ogni categoria , anche piccola , sufficientemente organizzata. L’unica soluzione proposta da ogni partito è il soddisfacimento di queste richieste.
Nessuno che vive di consenso propone l’ interesse collettivo: perché è poco sentito e non porta voti, anzi..
Piu che un paese siamo un insieme di caste e corporazioni.
Non sto propugnando la secessione , non so se questo migliorerebbe la situazione.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Penso che dipenda da come l’ Italia si sia formata.
> Per il desiderio di un élite, non per un sentimento collettivo.
> Le nazioni che nascono con decisioni esterne hanno spesso un identità fragile , che non si consolida tramandando nozioni storia o di cultura.
> La soluzione di creare uno stato centralista e non federale a fronte delle varie identità che andavano a formarlo, vuol dire che si è preferito una scelta dall’ alto.
> ...


Ma in base a cosa pensi che i contadini di qualsiasi altro paese, che al massimo erano stati alla fiera del paese vicino, avessero competenze geografiche e conoscenze storiche per sentirsi nazione più dei contadini italiani?
Comunque la mia domanda era cosa ci fa riconoscere come italiani.


----------



## Varlam (16 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma in base a cosa pensi che i contadini di qualsiasi altro paese, che al massimo erano stati alla fiera del paese vicino, avessero competenze geografiche e conoscenze storiche per sentirsi nazione più dei contadini italiani?
> Comunque la mia domanda era cosa ci fa riconoscere come italiani.


Non pensare che, poiché ai tempi in cui si sono formate le altre nazioni non c’era la democrazia, possano essere nate senza il consenso. Il re costringe con la forza il singolo, non può farlo con un popolo.

Si sono un po’ OT , mi ha tratto in inganno il titolo. Comunque “ cosa ci fa riconoscere come italiani ?” Poco, per lo più illusioni.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là del video, che (indipendentemente dall’artista polacco che ha “scelto“ l’Italia) e dalla fierezza di una bellezza che vediamo, ma di cui dovremmo essere custodi, ma non lo sappiamo fare, hai centrato un punto che mi ha colpito.
> La mancanza di trasmissione intergenerazionale.
> Io credo che il boom, vaneggiato, rimpianto, svilito, abbia fatto sentire le generazioni precedenti povere non solo economicamente, ma senza una cultura da trasmettere. Ancora oggi mi stupisce questo silenzio che ha creato un vuoto che è stato riempito di confusione e banalità.
> Io ho avuto genitori che raccontavano moltissimo, dai piccoli episodi, alla grande storia, sempre con una prospettiva storica è una indulgente ironia per personali ingenuità. Un po’ come il bambino Pinocchio guardava il burattino, tanto buffo. Ho capito così in modo “naturale“ che si cambia non solo fisicamente, ma anche nel modo di vedere le cose e si può prenderne le distanze e vedere il presente e anche il futuro con fiducia che il cambiamento può essere sempre compreso.
> ...


Spiega meglio cosa intendi con "demolizione delle generazioni precedenti".
Quello che io ho recepito, specialmente nella mia nonna materna, era un guardare ad un "mondo nuovo", che offriva altre possibilità ai propri figli, che permetteva una vita migliore. E non è che il "mondo nuovo" fosse una farneticazione, perchè si basava su cose concrete, come gli elettrodomestici, come le macchine, come poter trovare beni necessari e con ampia scelta in un supermercato. Quella che lei vedeva in sua figlia, era una vita migliore, da signora.
Non è che ogni tanto non mi sia capitato di sentire accenni a cose del passato, ma era "passato". Un passato pesante, credo. 
Oggi parliamo di psicologia per ogni granello che vola, ma nel suo passato aveva perso un fratello in guerra, tanto che diede il nome di quel fratello ad uno dei suoi figli. I tuoni le ricordavano le bombe. Cos'altro si portasse dentro, io non lo so.
I ragazzi italiani di oggi, rimangono italiani. Siamo noi che invecchiamo e iniziamo a far discorsi da vecchi.


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Penso che dipenda da come l’ Italia si sia formata.
> Per il desiderio di un élite, non per un sentimento collettivo.
> Le nazioni che nascono con decisioni esterne hanno spesso un identità fragile , che non si consolida tramandando nozioni storia o di cultura.
> La soluzione di creare uno stato centralista e non federale a fronte delle varie identità che andavano a formarlo, vuol dire che si è preferito una scelta dall’ alto.
> ...


non esistono nazioni senza un'elite che guidava il processo di unificazione.


----------



## Varlam (16 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non esistono nazioni senza un'elite che guidava il processo di unificazione.


Chi ha detto questo?
La differenza è élite con seguito o senza.
.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Spiega meglio cosa intendi con "demolizione delle generazioni precedenti".
> Quello che io ho recepito, specialmente nella mia nonna materna, era un guardare ad un "mondo nuovo", che offriva altre possibilità ai propri figli, che permetteva una vita migliore. E non è che il "mondo nuovo" fosse una farneticazione, perchè si basava su cose concrete, come gli elettrodomestici, come le macchine, come poter trovare beni necessari e con ampia scelta in un supermercato. Quella che lei vedeva in sua figlia, era una vita migliore, da signora.
> Non è che ogni tanto non mi sia capitato di sentire accenni a cose del passato, ma era "passato". Un passato pesante, credo.
> Oggi parliamo di psicologia per ogni granello che vola, ma nel suo passato aveva perso un fratello in guerra, tanto che diede il nome di quel fratello ad uno dei suoi figli. I tuoni le ricordavano le bombe. Cos'altro si portasse dentro, io non lo so.
> I ragazzi italiani di oggi, rimangono italiani. Siamo noi che invecchiamo e iniziamo a far discorsi da vecchi.


Mi riferisco alla moda attuale di accumunare tutti in generazioni, come se non esistessero differenze personali, sociali, economiche, culturali e responsabilità diverse.


----------



## Tachidoz (16 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma in base a cosa pensi che i contadini di qualsiasi altro paese, che al massimo erano stati alla fiera del paese vicino, avessero competenze geografiche e conoscenze storiche per sentirsi nazione più dei contadini italiani?
> Comunque la mia domanda era cosa ci fa riconoscere come italiani.


L' Italia è uno stato costituitosi a seguito dell'invasione di uno stato sovrano da parte di un altro stato sovrano. L' identità nazionale non esisteva, a differenza di altre nazioni che hanno avuto secoli per cementare la propria identità e da questo nacque la famosa frase: fatta l' Italia bisogna fare gli Italiani. In Italia infatto vi è una forte identità REGIONALE, rimasta indenne nonostante il passare dei secoli. 

Una vera e propria identità nazionale ha iniziato a formarsi durante la prima guerra mondiale, la cerimonia e la processione del milite ignoto fu la prima che accomunò e commosse un Italia intera da nord a sud e questo risponde in parte alla tua domanda.

 Ma due guerre mondiali non ci sono bastate per sentirci completamente italiani, basti pensare alla questione meridionale e al razzismo, ancora oggi diffuso, verso alcune regioni del sud Italia. Successivamente la tv ha fatto la sua parte, dando un'identità linguistica alla nazione, limitando in parte l'utilizzo del dialetto proprio di ogni regione e città. 

Il calcio ha svolto anch'esso la sua parte con le partite della nazionale. 

Quindi *la prima guerra mondiale e il milite ignoto prima, la tv e il calcio dopo* hanno reso nazione un melting pot regionale che va dalle Alpi all' Africa, dalla polenta al cous cous.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> L' Italia è uno stato costituitosi a seguito dell'invasione di uno stato sovrano da parte di un altro stato sovrano. L' identità nazionale non esisteva, a differenza di altre nazioni che hanno avuto secoli per cementare la propria identità e da questo nacque la famosa frase: fatta l' Italia bisogna fare gli Italiani. In Italia infatto vi è una forte identità REGIONALE, rimasta indenne nonostante il passare dei secoli.
> 
> Una vera e propria identità nazionale ha iniziato a formarsi durante la prima guerra mondiale, la cerimonia e la processione del milite ignoto fu la prima che accomunò e commosse un Italia intera da nord a sud e questo risponde in parte alla tua domanda.
> 
> ...


Dolore condiviso, massacro trasformato in sacrificio. E poi la lingua standard?


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se fai un salto in zona, famme n fischio


Qual'e la zona?


----------



## omicron (16 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Qual'e la zona?


La Liguria


----------



## Tachidoz (16 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dolore condiviso, massacro trasformato in sacrificio. E poi la lingua standard?


Più o meno si, sommariamente è andata così...


----------



## Varlam (16 Agosto 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> L' Italia è uno stato costituitosi a seguito dell'invasione di uno stato sovrano da parte di un altro stato sovrano. L' identità nazionale non esisteva, a differenza di altre nazioni che hanno avuto secoli per cementare la propria identità e da questo nacque la famosa frase: fatta l' Italia bisogna fare gli Italiani. In Italia infatto vi è una forte identità REGIONALE, rimasta indenne nonostante il passare dei secoli.
> 
> Una vera e propria identità nazionale ha iniziato a formarsi durante la prima guerra mondiale, la cerimonia e la processione del milite ignoto fu la prima che accomunò e commosse un Italia intera da nord a sud e questo risponde in parte alla tua domanda.
> 
> ...


Scusa, per capire , quale sarebbe lo stato sovrano invasore e quello invaso ?
La “forte identità REGIONALE” poteva essere la base di una stato federale ,come sarebbe stato logico. Questo non sarebbe a discapito di per se, di un identità nazionale , vedi Germania o Stati Uniti.
Secondo me la prima guerra mondiale e la seconda hanno lasciato altre crepe nel identità nazionale , al di la delle parate e della retorica.
Male abbiamo fatto ad entrarci in entrambe e ne siamo usciti con le ossa rotte.
Il calcio è un collante ridicolo, a fronte dei problemi che dovremo affrontare.
Il razzismo è sempre sbagliato ,ma la questione meridionale che c’ entra ?
Tu come la leggi ?


----------



## Tachidoz (16 Agosto 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Scusa, per capire , quale sarebbe lo stato sovrano invasore e quello invaso ?
> *Regno di Sardegna VS Regno delle due Sicilie. *
> 
> La “forte identità REGIONALE” poteva essere la base di una stato federale ,come sarebbe stato logico. Questo non sarebbe a discapito di per se, di un identità nazionale , vedi Germania o Stati Uniti.
> ...


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Chi ha detto questo?
> La differenza è élite con seguito o senza.
> .


il seguito c'era.   altrimenti a Marsala non sarebbe sbarcato fava


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La Liguria


ebbbbbbbasta


----------



## Varlam (16 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il seguito c'era.   altrimenti a Marsala non sarebbe sbarcato fava


Scarso , mille se non ricordo male.


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Scarso , mille se non ricordo male.


alla partenza.  all'arrivo a Napoli, tanti


----------



## omicron (16 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ebbbbbbbasta


----------



## Tachidoz (16 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> alla partenza.  all'arrivo a Napoli, tanti


E dopo ne sono arrivati ancora di più, in totale altri 250.000 per sedare la rivolta popolare post-invasione. Hanno dovuto usare più soldati di quanti ne fossero serviti per le operazioni militari vere e proprie... per soffocare la rivolta con eccidi, fosse comuni, giustizia sommaria... non è stata una bella pagina della nostra storia infatti è poco raccontata, etichettando falsamente il tutto come "fenomeno del brigantaggio". Ma la storia è un'altra e noi italiani siamo il frutto di questa e di altre storie.


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> E dopo ne sono arrivati ancora di più, in totale altri 250.000 per sedare la rivolta popolare post-invasione. Hanno dovuto usare più soldati di quanti ne fossero serviti per le operazioni militari vere e proprie... per soffocare la rivolta con eccidi, fosse comuni, giustizia sommaria... non è stata una bella pagina della nostra storia infatti è poco raccontata, etichettando falsamente il tutto come "fenomeno del brigantaggio". Ma la storia è un'altra e noi italiani siamo il frutto di questa e di altre storie.


la gestione del dopo annessione sicuramente non è stata ottimale.  ma resta che a parte Gaeta, non ci sono stati episodi reali di resistenza.   lo sfarinamento dello stato borbonico è innegabile


----------



## Varlam (16 Agosto 2022)

Quindi i piemontesi hanno invaso il sud ?
Io ricordo di un certo Garibaldi, con un esercito formato soprattutto di volontari del meridione.
Preferivi i Borboni ? De gustibus.

La rivolta del sud allo stato unitario è stata un po’ tutto, rivolta ma anche brigantaggio fomentato dei Borboni. Che non sia stato gestito al meglio sono d’ accordo con te. Se vuoi dire che il divario sia nato li, sei fuori strada.
Siamo usciti con le ossa rotta dalla prima guerra mondiale voluta da una minoranza urlante.
Una condizione che ha spianato le porte al fascismo. Una nazione dilaniata non ha un identità forte.
Il passaggio davanti al milite ignoto è la solita stanca pantomima.
Gli italiani vivono una partita di calcio come una guerra perché costa poca fatica.
Siamo comunque d’accordo su due cose : l’identità nazionale e debole e siamo sempre i meridionali di qualcuno.


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Quindi i piemontesi hanno invaso il sud ?
> Io ricordo di un certo Garibaldi, con un esercito formato soprattutto di volontari del meridione.
> Preferivi i Borboni ? De gustibus.
> 
> ...


l'invasione piemontese non esiste, è pacifico che Cavour non volesse l'annessione del sud.   e dalla prima guerra mondiale sono usciti tutti a pezzi tranne forse gli inglesi


----------



## Varlam (16 Agosto 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> E dopo ne sono arrivati ancora di più, in totale altri 250.000 per sedare la rivolta popolare post-invasione. Hanno dovuto usare più soldati di quanti ne fossero serviti per le operazioni militari vere e proprie... per soffocare la rivolta con eccidi, fosse comuni, giustizia sommaria... non è stata una bella pagina della nostra storia infatti è poco raccontata, etichettando falsamente il tutto come "fenomeno del brigantaggio". Ma la storia è un'altra e noi italiani siamo il frutto di questa e di altre storie.


Hai ragione , é stata perlopiù una rivolta popolare soffocata nel sangue. Anche i rivoltosi non è che andassero tanto per il sottile.
Lo stato piemontese si e trovato a gestire un territorio che non aveva calcolato di annettere.


----------



## Tachidoz (16 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> la gestione del dopo annessione sicuramente non è stata ottimale.  ma resta che a parte Gaeta, non ci sono stati episodi reali di resistenza.   lo sfarinamento dello stato borbonico è innegabile


250.000 soldati non hanno assediato Gaeta, hanno setacciato il centro-sud in lungo e in largo alla ricerca degli oppositori. Gaeta a parte, che non si sia trattato di brigantaggio ma di opposizione popolare su vasta scala è innegabile. 

Da parte popolare non si trattava di fedeltà al sistema Borbonico-Pontificio, che effettivamente si era sfarinato, ma della presa di coscienza che i nuovi invasori erano peggio dei precedenti regnanti.


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> 250.000 soldati non hanno assediato Gaeta, hanno setacciato il centro-sud in lungo e in largo alla ricerca degli oppositori. Gaeta a parte, che non si sia trattato di brigantaggio ma di opposizione popolare su vasta scala è innegabile.
> 
> Da parte popolare non si trattava di fedeltà al sistema Borbonico-Pontificio, che effettivamente si era sfarinato, ma della presa di coscienza che i nuovi invasori erano peggio dei precedenti regnanti.


quando cito Gaeta, intendo gli episodi bellici della campagna di conquista.   e quello è stato l'unico episodio significativo.

il resto, è legato al fatto appunto che per Cavour la presa dello stato duosiciliano non era in programma, quindi nessuno si era peritato di studiare la gestione di quelle terre.   iò seguito è figlio di questa premessa


----------



## Tachidoz (16 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'invasione piemontese non esiste, è pacifico che Cavour non volesse l'annessione del sud.   e dalla prima guerra mondiale sono usciti tutti a pezzi tranne forse gli inglesi


Il debito pubblico e lo stato economico dei rispettivi regni (Sardegna e Due Sicilie)  la dice lunga su chi avesse interesse a muovere guerra e a chi. Cavour voleva mangiare il pollo poco alla volta, si è ritrovato tutto sul piatto... Spesso per colpa di un troppo arrebbande Garibaldi.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Il debito pubblico e lo stato economico dei rispettivi regni (Sardegna e Due Sicilie)  la dice lunga su chi avesse interesse a muovere guerra e a chi. Cavour voleva mangiare il pollo poco alla volta, si è ritrovato tutto sul piatto... Spesso per colpa di un troppo arrebbande Garibaldi.


Cavour è morto nel 1861.


----------



## Tachidoz (16 Agosto 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Quindi i piemontesi hanno invaso il sud ?
> Io ricordo di un certo Garibaldi, con un esercito formato soprattutto di volontari del meridione.
> *No, la maggior parte era del nord, tra cui molti lombardi, ad esempio Bergamo ancora oggi si fregia del titolo "Citta dei mille".
> *
> ...


----------



## Tachidoz (16 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cavour è morto nel 1861.


Garibaldi arrivò a Napoli nel 1860.


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Il debito pubblico e lo stato economico dei rispettivi regni (Sardegna e Due Sicilie)  la dice lunga su chi avesse interesse a muovere guerra e a chi. Cavour voleva mangiare il pollo poco alla volta, si è ritrovato tutto sul piatto... Spesso per colpa di un troppo arrebbande Garibaldi.


Cavour voleva Roma, non Napoli.   ed è morto troppo presto per poter dire cosa pensava di fare a lungo termine


----------



## Tachidoz (16 Agosto 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Cavour voleva Roma, non Napoli.   ed è morto troppo presto per poter dire cosa pensava di fare a lungo termine


Vero, inizialmente non era entusiasta della cosa, però è anche vero che è stato il primo presidente del consiglio del regno d'Italia e tra i primi a porsi il problema della "questione meridionale"(lungimirante è dire poco) . Anche che la riserva aurifera del regno dei Borbone abbia ripianato il debito pubblico del neonato stato Italiano però è un fatto storico. 
Come sarebbe andata se Camillo fosse vissuto un poco di più? .... Boh, fantastoria...


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Agosto 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Scusa, per capire , quale sarebbe lo stato sovrano invasore e quello invaso ?
> La “forte identità REGIONALE” poteva essere la base di una stato federale ,come sarebbe stato logico. Questo non sarebbe a discapito di per se, di un identità nazionale , vedi Germania o Stati Uniti.
> Secondo me la prima guerra mondiale e la seconda hanno lasciato altre crepe nel identità nazionale , al di la delle parate e della retorica.
> Male abbiamo fatto ad entrarci in entrambe e ne siamo usciti con le ossa rotte.
> ...


Che poi io il calcio manco lo guardo. Manco so chi sta in serie A o B. Ci sono sport più sani da seguire.


----------



## Varlam (17 Agosto 2022)

La maggior parte era del nord tra i mille . Dei 25-30 mila che liberarono/invasero il sud erano volontari meridionali.

Difficile sedare una rivolta popolare in punta di fioretto. Soprattutto se mescolata a brigantaggio vero e proprio che al sud era già presente.
Abbandonare un territorio sarebbe stato inconcepibile sia dal punto di vista strategico , sia per il carattere sostanzialmente imperialista dello stato sabaudo.
Hai ragione che dopo l’ unita le condizioni delle persone al sud fossero peggiorate.
Ma le stime sul pil pro capite di quel periodo sono complicate : c’ è chi valuta un sostanziale pareggio nord sud e chi calcola un 15-20 % a favore del nord.
I dati certi sono che al sud il tasso di alfabetizzazione nel 1861 fosse più basso, ci fossero meno istituti di credito, meno strade , meno ferrovie.
Probabilmente questo ha influito sul successivo sviluppo.
Vedo un atteggiamento diffuso di imputare le diseguaglianze nord – sud a qualche sorta di furto subito o in corso.
Con questo stato d’ animo non credo si possano fare grandi progressi.



Tachidoz ha detto:


> 250.000 soldati non hanno assediato Gaeta, hanno setacciato il centro-sud in lungo e in largo alla ricerca degli oppositori. Gaeta a parte, che non si sia trattato di brigantaggio ma di opposizione popolare su vasta scala è innegabile.
> 
> Da parte popolare non si trattava di fedeltà al sistema Borbonico-Pontificio, che effettivamente si era sfarinato, ma della presa di coscienza che i nuovi invasori erano peggio dei precedenti regnanti.


250.000 soldati dove lo hai letto ? Io ho trovato stime diverse  di 100-120.00



Tachidoz ha detto:


> Il debito pubblico e lo stato economico dei rispettivi regni (Sardegna e Due Sicilie)  la dice lunga su chi avesse interesse a muovere guerra e a chi. Cavour voleva mangiare il pollo poco alla volta, si è ritrovato tutto sul piatto... Spesso per colpa di un troppo arrebbande Garibaldi.


Dire che ci fosse l’ interesse è un conto, postulare un azione è un altro.
“ Se lo sarebbe mangiato poco alla volta “ : fantastoria


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2022)

Non so se sia utile un confronto/scontro sul Risorgimento da pseudo storici un po’ tifosi del sud.
Adesso cosa ci fa dire sono un italiano?
Ha sempre ragione Cotugno, a parte la radiolina?


----------



## Tachidoz (17 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se sia utile un confronto/scontro sul Risorgimento da pseudo storici un po’ tifosi del sud.
> Adesso cosa ci fa dire sono un italiano?
> Ha sempre ragione Cotugno, a parte la radiolina?


Mi sai che hai ragione, non serve ma non si tratta di essere tifosi o meno, ma nel passato trovi le risposte al presente. Stavo per rispondere a Varlam ma rispondo a te. 

A parte la radiolina? Rifletti, cosa accomuna un tizio di Palermo ad uno di Belluno? 

La lingua (con le dovute differenze), la famiglia-cibo, con ad esempio il ricordo dei piatti che gli preparava sua mamma o sua nonna (con le dovute differenze) perché noi italiani, da nord a sud, il culto del cibo come fonte emozionale ce lo abbiamo nel sangue. 
Il calcio (per una buona parte della popolazione) e meno di 200 di storia in comune, quella su cui appunto discutevamo.
La scuola, con programmi ed esami standard per tutte le ragioni o quasi. L'essere tutti sulla stessa barca economica (debito pubblico etc etc). 
Ah, dimenticavo l'impero Romano... Poi non vedo altro che ci accomuna e ci fa dire "siamo italiani perché...".

Potresti fare un gruppo Facebook come quelli che ha ogni comune, tipo "Sei di Domodossola se..." e vedere cosa scrivono sotto


----------



## Varlam (17 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se sia utile un confronto/scontro sul Risorgimento da pseudo storici un po’ tifosi del sud.
> Adesso cosa ci fa dire sono un italiano?
> Ha sempre ragione Cotugno, a parte la radiolina?


Il fatto di arrabbiarmi per le credenze nazionali.
Di quello che fanno spagnoli ,francesi etc mi interessa meno.
Cotugno mi pare banale.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Mi sai che hai ragione, non serve ma non si tratta di essere tifosi o meno, ma nel passato trovi le risposte al presente. Stavo per rispondere a Varlam ma rispondo a te.
> 
> A parte la radiolina? Rifletti, cosa accomuna un tizio di Palermo ad uno di Belluno?
> 
> ...


Faccio parte di più di uno di quei gruppi fb. Il punto principale è il lamento per l’amministrazione che non rende quel luogo un immaginario paesino del passato dove i ciliegi erano in fiore a novembre . Dove persone provenienti da “Corleone” o cugini di Vallanzasca si lamentano della delinquenza. 
Potrei quindi dire che siamo accumunati dalla fantasia che ci fa giudicare sempre insopportabile il presente, con poca voglia di modificarlo se non facendo la carbonara con la ricetta perfetta.
Non concordo sui 200 anni. Noi *ci consideriamo eredi di una storia millenaria e ci sentiamo orgogliosamente eredi degli acquedotti romani così come dell’arte millenaria e Rinascimentale*.
La retorica del popolo di eroi, di *santi*, di *poeti*, di artisti, di *navigatori*, di colonizzatori, di trasmigratori di mussoliniana memoria non era una sua invenzione, ma uno slogan riuscito perché già nel pensiero comune e dava orgoglio anche al contadino analfabeta che faceva parte di una maggioranza. La retorica era stata tale da creare un orgoglio smisurato e non proporzionato alle reali condizioni. Forse per questo ora si è diffuso l’insopportabile lamento? Lamento che ritrova orgoglio solo nelle vittorie dello sport, per decenni solo sporadicamente nel calcio, oggi anche negli altri sport?
Però facciamo finta di non sapere che siamo parte del G7 e che abbiamo una ricchezza pari ai paesi che ammiriamo e che attira immigrati. 
Credo che, al di là della distribuzione iniqua del benessere, credo che nelle nostre fantasie il benessere reale dovrebbe essere quello dei sobborghi tranquilli dei telefilm americani con il prato e il dondolo, con la buona scuola come se la scuola buona a cui fanno riferimento gli americani non fosse quella frequentata da figli di borghesi con possibilità economiche.
Certamente quei sobborghi non esistono e neppure ci piacerebbero e i film e le serie più recenti hanno demolito quella fantasia di vita armoniosa (uguale ai disegni dei libriccini dei Testimoni di Geova) con Pleasantville e le Casalinghe disperate, anche se le strade piene di famiglie senzatetto sono ancora fuori dalla rappresentazione americana, per cui possiamo inorridire per i nostri senzatetto.
Io credo che ci siano enormi energie e impegno in Italia e lo dimostra il numero enorme di persone che fanno volontariato e lo fanno perché si sentono parte di un tessuto sociale.
Ma qui sta uscendo solo la lingua.
Forse dovremmo chiederlo agli stranieri. Ma stranieri che non abbiano pregiudizi.


----------



## Varlam (17 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio parte di più di uno di quei gruppi fb. Il punto principale è il lamento per l’amministrazione che non rende quel luogo un immaginario paesino del passato dove i ciliegi erano in fiore a novembre . Dove persone provenienti da “Corleone” o cugini di Vallanzasca si lamentano della delinquenza.
> Potrei quindi dire che siamo accumunati dalla fantasia che ci fa giudicare sempre insopportabile il presente, con poca voglia di modificarlo se non facendo la carbonara con la ricetta perfetta.
> Non concordo sui 200 anni. Noi *ci consideriamo eredi di una storia millenaria e ci sentiamo orgogliosamente eredi degli acquedotti romani così come dell’arte millenaria e Rinascimentale*.
> La retorica del popolo di eroi, di *santi*, di *poeti*, di artisti, di *navigatori*, di colonizzatori, di trasmigratori di mussoliniana memoria non era una sua invenzione, ma uno slogan riuscito perché già nel pensiero comune e dava orgoglio anche al contadino analfabeta che faceva parte di una maggioranza. La retorica era stata tale da creare un orgoglio smisurato e non proporzionato alle reali condizioni. Forse per questo ora si è diffuso l’insopportabile lamento? Lamento che ritrova orgoglio solo nelle vittorie dello sport, per decenni solo sporadicamente nel calcio, oggi anche negli altri sport?
> ...


Non concordo quasi in nulla.
Come registri anche tu sui gruppi fb , sembriamo più legati all‘immaginario che al reale.
Secondo me , proprio per compensare la povertà del reale abbiamo costruito un immaginario “magnifico”.
L’ Italia si e formata in maniera deludente , da pochi ed inascoltati patrioti peraltro con determinante aiuto straniero?
Allora la si bilancia con un illusorio fantastico: eredi di impero millenario, soli custodi cultura e civiltà, più intelligenti , i più creativi, la miglior cucina del mondo etc.
Che porta però dei danni. Con questa concezione è difficile relazionarsi tra di noi e col mondo.
Dopo la prima guerra mondiale abbiamo abbandonato il tavolo delle trattative perché non convenivano con le nostre richieste. Tu come lo valuti questo fatto?
Fare parte del G7 vuol dire poco, quello che vale è il pil pro capite e li non siamo tra i primi 7.
Abbiamo una risparmio elevato , anche se su quello immobiliare si dovrebbe aprire una parentesi, soprattutto perché abbiamo scarsa fiducia nel futuro e nel paese.
Attiriamo immigrati perché vengono da nazioni molto piu povere , oltretutto la maggior parte
prosegue per il nord Europa.
Parliamo dei circa 100.000 giovani perlopiù istruiti che lasciano il nostro paese !
Sono stupidi o hanno capito che l’ Italia non offre a loro molte possibilità?
considerata la natalità che abbiamo, questa è praticamente una pietra al collo del paese.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Non concordo quasi in nulla.
> Come registri anche tu sui gruppi fb , sembriamo più legati all‘immaginario che al reale.
> Secondo me , proprio per compensare la povertà del reale abbiamo costruito un immaginario “magnifico”.
> L’ Italia si e formata in maniera deludente , da pochi ed inascoltati patrioti peraltro con determinante aiuto straniero?
> ...


Però io chiedo cosa ci unisce, cosa ci fa riconoscere come italiani e tu rispondi con una critica storica. Tra l’altro se parli dei 100.000 giovani che vanno all’estero, significa che li consideri italiani e vorresti che potessero dare il loro contributo qui. Allora continui a considerarli italiani. In base a cosa? In base alla lingua e alla formazione, validissima, che hanno trovato qui.


----------



## Tachidoz (17 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io chiedo cosa ci unisce, cosa ci fa riconoscere come italiani e tu rispondi con una critica storica. Tra l’altro se parli dei 100.000 giovani che vanno all’estero, significa che li consideri italiani e vorresti che potessero dare il loro contributo qui. Allora continui a considerarli italiani. In base a cosa? In base alla lingua e alla formazione, validissima, che hanno trovato qui.


----------



## Tachidoz (17 Agosto 2022)

Pure a leggere Wikipedia mi sa che non siamo messi tanto bene in termini d'identità nazionale


----------



## Varlam (17 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io chiedo cosa ci unisce, cosa ci fa riconoscere come italiani e tu rispondi con una critica storica. Tra l’altro se parli dei 100.000 giovani che vanno all’estero, significa che li consideri italiani e vorresti che potessero dare il loro contributo qui. Allora continui a considerarli italiani. In base a cosa? In base alla lingua e alla formazione, validissima, che hanno trovato qui.


Hai sostanzialmente ragione.
Chiedi cosa ci unisce ti rispondo ciò che ci divide.
Sulla coesione fatico ad argomentare.
Prendi, se vuoi, le mie critiche per valutare i tuoi motivi di orgoglio e coesione.
Mi dispiace per i giovani che emigrano : per trattenerli dovremmo rivoluzionare la nostra società ,passare dal diritto di anzianità al merito e sarebbe un trauma, anche per me.
Sarebbe accettabile lasciarli andare se una quota analoga provenisse da paesi a noi simili,
ma abbiamo il problema detto qua sopra.
Emigra , nella maggior parte dei casi , l’élite , i più motivati e preparati che qua non trovano spazio. Altro è dire che abbiamo mediamente buone scuole ed università.


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2022)

che emigri l'elite è altamente discutibile.   la più parte sono dei ritardati che sognano il posto fisso che qui non c'è.     e che sperano di trovare altrove.

se per ipotesi si dovesse tornare ad assumere nel pubblico (ed in effetti in tanti settori sarebbe necessario) ne vedresti tornare a legioni


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Pure a leggere Wikipedia mi sa che non siamo messi tanto bene in termini d'identità nazionale





Varlam ha detto:


> Hai sostanzialmente ragione.
> Chiedi cosa ci unisce ti rispondo ciò che ci divide.
> Sulla coesione fatico ad argomentare.
> Prendi, se vuoi, le mie critiche per valutare i tuoi motivi di orgoglio e coesione.
> ...


Perché?
Credi che i lavoratori di, che so, Manchester e Liverpool non abbiano le stesse rivalità nostre?
Ma non vedi che usiamo la stessa lingua e parliamo di Garibaldi e Cavour e del Milite ignoto sapendo di cosa parliamo?
Questa è appartenenza.
Pensi che negli altri paesi sappiano chi è Garibaldi?


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché?
> Credi che i lavoratori di, che so, Manchester e Liverpool non abbiano le stesse rivalità nostre?
> Ma non vedi che usiamo la stessa lingua e parliamo di Garibaldi e Cavour e del Milite ignoto sapendo di cosa parliamo?
> Questa è appartenenza.
> Pensi che negli altri paesi sappiano chi è Garibaldi?


in Sudamerica di sicuro


----------



## Varlam (17 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché?
> Credi che i lavoratori di, che so, Manchester e Liverpool non abbiano le stesse rivalità nostre?
> Ma non vedi che usiamo la stessa lingua e parliamo di Garibaldi e Cavour e del Milite ignoto sapendo di cosa parliamo?
> Questa è appartenenza.
> Pensi che negli altri paesi sappiano chi è Garibaldi?


Perche cosa ?
Perche sulla coesione fatico ad argomentare ?
Forse un limite mio.
Ma in un paese dove i taxisti , per dirne una, vincono 10 volte a zero col governo ,io di coesione ne vedo poca.


----------



## Varlam (17 Agosto 2022)

Visto che parli di Inghilterra, lí i farmaci generici li trovi sullo scaffale del supermercato a pochi centesimi.
L’ interesse della collettività ha vinto sulla corporazione, almeno in questo caso.
Per vendere la casa non sei obbligato a passare dal notaio , con le sue tariffe , da noi ?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Perche cosa ?
> Perche sulla coesione fatico ad argomentare ?
> Forse un limite mio.
> Ma in un paese dove i taxisti , per dirne una, vincono 10 volte a zero col governo ,io di coesione ne vedo poca.





Varlam ha detto:


> Visto che parli di Inghilterra, lí i farmaci generici li trovi sullo scaffale del supermercato a pochi centesimi.
> L’ interesse della collettività ha vinto sulla corporazione, almeno in questo caso.
> Per vendere la casa non sei obbligato a passare dal notaio , con le sue tariffe , da noi ?


Non vedo l’attinenza con l’argomento. Ti ho quotato solo per chiarire che per questi argomenti non provo alcun interesse.


----------



## danny (18 Agosto 2022)

Sono in un villaggio popolato in gran parte da tedeschi. 
Essere in vacanza con i tedeschi mi fa sentire profondamente italiano. 
Anni fa a Fuerteventura ricordo che non riuscivamo nemmeno a cenare in un hotel gestito da tedeschi. Alle 20 il buffet prepagato era già stato ampiamente divorato senza ritegno dalla clientela teutonica,  che poi trascorreva la restante parte della serata a bere birra nei locali dove suonavano canzoni improbabili. Una caratteristica dei luoghi di villeggiatura popolati dai tedeschi è anche la cartellonistica. È esclusivamente in lingua germanica,  indifferente anche a quella locale. Dopo aver educatamente fatto presente alla direzione che non riuscivamo ad usufruire della cena pagata nel pacchetto Franco rosso e che non era scritto nei dépliant che era costituita da wurstel e crauti principalmente,  ci furono levate le lenzuola. Franco Rosso comunque ci diede ragione e ci offri' un buono per un'altra vacanza, eliminando al contempo l'hotel dal catalogo. 
Ma torniamo ai tedeschi. 
Molti italiani provano ammirazione per il rispetto delle regole teutonico,  ignorando che non è esattamente questo a distinguerci. 
I tedeschi vivono  schemi da tedeschi,  che probabilmente li rappresentano come identità, gli italiani da italiani,  con una discreta punta di disprezzo da ambo le parti per ciò che diverge.


----------



## danny (18 Agosto 2022)

Forse lo schema dei tedeschi è migliore?
Bah,  dipende.
È uno schema un po' più rigido e meno flessibile di quello italiano,  almeno nei villaggi vacanze e campeggi. Sicuramente meno accogliente e adattabile di quello romagnolo, certo più arrogante.
Nel nostro villaggio vacanze la clientela fissa è invecchiata negli anni e comincia a essere in età da RSA, quando non è già deceduta.
Oggi un signore ottuagenario non riusciva a uscire dal mare usando il corrimano apposito e sono dovuti intervenire in soccorso. Ma oggi il mare era anche un po' agitato. Lui è ugualmente entrato in acqua,  come tutti i giorni.

Come tutti i giorni.

Stasera siamo passati da quella che fu per anni la biblioteca e sala tv/punto internet.
Fino all'anno scorso ritrovo di qualche ragazzino per giocare a carte,  guardare la tv,  scrivere sui social . Volevamo lasciare un libro in biblioteca. Alle 2137 è intervenuta la segretaria del villaggio per rimproverare in tedesco un trentenne francese che stazionava davanti all'edificio  in cerca del campo WiFi, a tratti inesistente tranne in quell'area,  un ragazzino di dieci anni russo che si alienava sui social a 56k in pratica da solo e una ragazzina italiana che faceva altrettanto. Il ragazzo francese cercava ancora di giustificare la sua presenza in quel luogo un tempo di aggregazione, quando il mio cane ha fatto BAU.  Un solo intollerabile BAU alle 2137 tra i tavolini vuoti davanti alla biblioteca.
Al BAU segui' un Ssssssss sdegnato della segretaria tedesca, che torno' a rimproverare il ragazzo francese che non capiva cosa gli veniva detto.
Alle 2138 il mio cane fece un secondo,  intollerabile,  osceno BAU.
La segretaria,  livida per l'affonto,  urlò con tutto il disprezzo 'Taci,  zitto'  in francese, miracolosamente emerso dai meandri della conoscenza linguistica,  accompagnato da un arrogante Sssss con tono da kapo' e dalla spiegazione proferito con evidente arroganza   che a quell'ora la gente dorme e che il cane di 12 chili al guinzaglio non poteva permettersi di fare un BAU figuriamoci  DUE.
DUE BAU!
Io sono generalmente una persona tranquilla, ma in queste situazioni non riesco a tacere o a essere diplomatico.
La mia risposta,  perfettamente nelle linee guida di un italiano medio è stata,  con un tono di voce stentoreo per rompere i coglioni a tutti 'Ma che cazzo di villaggio di merda è questo che trattate i clienti in questo modo? Ma chi cazzo dorme alle 2137 in vacanza ad agosto?. Ma vaffanculo e non ti permettere più di trattare i clienti in questa maniera, non siamo tuoi servi'.
Da un bungalow distante 30 metri è arrivato uno Ssssssss.
Per chi ha visto i film di Fantozzi in campeggio confermo tutto.
È esattamente così.
(tranne il fatto che quando sono loro a fare casino nessuno dice niente).
Che cosa quindi ci rende italiani?
Non lo so,  ma sicuramente non andiamo a dormire in vacanza alle 2137 né ceniamo alle 18 e traduciamo i cartelli nei campeggi almeno nella lingua locale.


----------



## ologramma (18 Agosto 2022)

Danny per le traduzioni in lingua locale mi trovi d'accordo , ricordo nel lontano 1990 ad un campeggio  sul lago di Garda  dopo essere stato sulle dolomiti  , dove ero fuggito per il gran freddo e pioggia,  posto bellissimo  letto cartelli di avvertimento sulla spiaggia dove era proibito fare il bagno perchè acque inquinate .
La maggior parte erano tedeschi , per non dire tutti  quale italiano veniva da quelle parti per il lago poi , io ero li perchè volevo portare i miei figli alla famosa attrazione  nuovissima di Gardaland   , per i rifornimenti andavamo allo spaccio del campeggio e la cassiera ci si rivolse a noi in tedesco , mia moglie gli disse siamo italiani  , al che rispose siete in pochi qui.
nella festa di ferragosto fecero una festa bellissima con un taglio di  una mortadella gigante con estrazione premi , tutto in tedesco , incazzata mia molgie mi disse domani si riparte  gli sembrava di essere all'estero.
Come pure a Disneyland  , la faccio corta chiedo cartina in italiano del parco giochi  me la diedero in spagnolo  o francese , non ricordo , mi dissero ma voi italiani venite qui  sempre fine luglio ed agosto , ero ero li fine maggio giornate caldissime.
Ne ho visitati di posti all'estero non mi sono trovato mai perso per la lingua mi facevo capire , avevo ed ho il famoso dito internazionale , l'indice , che mi ha sempre aiutato , ora con il traduttore  va un po meglio l'ho usato in Lituania  quando mi è servito  , ma facendo sempre viaggi di gruppo , spero di riprendere presto, è tutto programmato  solo quando ti lasciano tempo libero allora serve
Ci rende italiani sai cosa , farsi riconoscere , sai in Norvegia una ragazza ci disse che si vedeva che eravamo Italiani , gli chiedemmo per cosa se non ci aveva sentito parlare , ci rispose  , i stranieri qui e i locali non sanno vestirsi ,


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2022)

Sì, io pensavo che il gusto fosse una nostra prerogativa e segno di distinzione. L’avevo pensato una decina d’anni fa, dopo un viaggio a New York, osservando le vecchiette che andavano a messa con abbigliamento in tinta.
Poi a maggio sono andata a Sharm e gli altri italiani erano prevalentemente “napoletani” e ho cambiato idea. Per fortuna poi ho conosciuto dei romani. 
È una battuta eh


----------



## omicron (18 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, io pensavo che il gusto fosse una nostra prerogativa e segno di distinzione. L’avevo pensato una decina d’anni fa, dopo un viaggio a New York, osservando le vecchiette che andavano a messa con abbigliamento in tinta.
> Poi a maggio sono andata a Sharm e gli altri italiani erano prevalentemente “napoletani” e ho cambiato idea. Per fortuna poi ho conosciuto dei romani.
> È una battuta eh


Quando ero in viaggio di nozze c’era con noi una coppia, lei toscana lui campano, che stavano insieme da 13 anni e vivono in provincia di Siena, lei lo prende sempre in giro perché i campani non hanno gusto e sono sempre pacchiani nel vestire e nei modi, quando c’era la serata di gala effettivamente lo riconoscevi da lontano, uno aveva la giacca con paillettes su tutto il collo, sui polsini e sul fondo, lei aveva un vestito super luccicante con tantissimi “cristalli” (più probabilmente plastica), e chili e chili di bigiotteria 
Lui non ha smentito


----------



## danny (18 Agosto 2022)

L'identità di una popolazione deriva dalla maggior diffusione di alcune caratteristiche individuali. 
Sicuramente in Italia c'è gente che mangia wurstel e crauti,  ma in Germania questo è molto più diffuso. (qualche dubbio sul sushi,  che qualcuno sembra ormai attribuire alla tradizione milanese).
Un'altra caratteristica tipica degli italiani è infatti quella di parlare spesso di cibo e di associare costantemente gli eventi sociali a quelli culinari.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando ero in viaggio di nozze c’era con noi una coppia, lei toscana lui campano, che stavano insieme da 13 anni e vivono in provincia di Siena, lei lo prende sempre in giro perché i campani non hanno gusto e sono sempre pacchiani nel vestire e nei modi, quando c’era la serata di gala effettivamente lo riconoscevi da lontano, uno aveva la giacca con paillettes su tutto il collo, sui polsini e sul fondo, lei aveva un vestito super luccicante con tantissimi “cristalli” (più probabilmente plastica), e chili e chili di bigiotteria
> Lui non ha smentito


Pure lei..
Ho scritto “napoletani“ tra virgolette perché li avrei collocati a Scampia, senza offese per Scampia. Ho conosciuto una coppia proveniente da lì di rara cultura e intelligenza.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2022)

danny ha detto:


> L'identità di una popolazione deriva dalla maggior diffusione di alcune caratteristiche individuali.
> Sicuramente in Italia c'è gente che mangia wurstel e crauti,  ma in Germania questo è molto più diffuso. (qualche dubbio sul sushi,  che qualcuno sembra ormai attribuire alla tradizione milanese).
> Un'altra caratteristica tipica degli italiani è infatti quella di parlare spesso di cibo e di associare costantemente gli eventi sociali a quelli culinari.


La cura per il cibo è molto diffusa.


----------

